# New LCD HDTV Startup Issues



## SarcasticGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi ~

I'm new to the forum so I hope I'm posting this on the right board. I'm by no means a tech expert but I can navigate my way around electronics pretty well...I'm great at following instructions and I'm not afraid to play around with stuff (I haven't done anything catastrophic yet that I couldn't undo myself). I recently joined the 21st century and bought my first HDTV, upgrading from a 27" flat screen tube TV to a 37" Vizio LCD 1080p HDTV (model E370VL from Walmart). I bought it about a week ago and had no problems setting it up and adjusting the settings of my U-Verse cable receiver to optimize the HD features. I have the box set to 1080i high-def, there is no 1080p setting available and I'm not knowledgeable enough about this stuff to know if that makes a difference or not. The TV's specs are:

37" Diagonal, 16:9 Aspect Ratio
1920 x 1080 pixels resolution
0.42576mm(H) x 0.42675 mm(V) Dot Pitch
1080p (FHDTV) compatibility
16.7 million colors
450nits brightness cd/m2
Dynamic contrast ratio 100,000:1
6.5ms response time
2 HDMI v1.3 with HDCP inputs (1 w/ L/R audio inputs)
1 RF connector
1 composite video and stereo audio
1 component YPbPr plus stereo audio
1 computer RGB plus stereo audio
1 USB port
1 5.1 S/PDIF optical digital audio output
1 stereo audio output
480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i signal compatibility

After my initial setup, I started having issues when powering on from standby mode. The cable receiver is connected to the TV with a Vizio HDMI cable into port 1 on the back of the set and the TV automatically starts up on that input. My cable receiver and TV power on at the same time and after the TV displays the initial Vizio startup screen, it displays a black screen with the message "Searching Signal". After about 30 seconds, the message changes to "Not Support". This stays on the screen for a few minutes and then it goes black and the cable input starts to display on and off without any audio. It continues to blink in and out for a minute or two, then the audio connects and finally it starts working perfectly. All-in-all, it's taking between 3 and 5 minutes before it's viewable. No lag or stutter once fully connected. My cable package is the U-450 with full HD capabilities and all the bells and whistles. The picture and audio are outstanding but since this is my first HDTV, I think anything would look spectacular compared to my old TV. I've googled til my fingers were numb and couldn't find any similar issues. I've tried all the troubleshooting tips in my TV's user manual (such as cycling through the input selections) and have had no luck. I even tried leaving the cable receiver powered on, thinking maybe it was some kind of delay with the signal itself, but the box automatically goes into standby mode after several hours of inactivity (I'm still searching the U-Verse info to see if there's a setting I can modify to fix that).

I've had U-Verse for a few years and have had no previous issues. I really hope it's not an issue with the TV, that would really bite if I had to return it but I do still have all the original packaging just in case.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!
Thanks ~
SG
*BTW....if this is too much info, please tell me so I'll know for future posts. :wink:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try connecting by vga


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

My friend dia must think you're trying to connect your computer to the TV in which case VGA is a good way to go. In your case I think its a timing issue. The TV turns on and looks for a HDMI signal. But your cable box is busy booting up so it may not put out a steady signal. TV's tend to be much more sensitive to fluctuations when dealing with HDMI than normal cable input.Try turning on the cable box well before the TV and see if the problem remains.

BTW: I never turn off my cable box. Are you sure you have to with U-Verse :4-dontkno


----------

